# Decarboxylating Cannabis/Cannabis Products Using a Pressure Cooker...



## ShLUbY (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm sorry if this is a question that has been asked a lot... but does anyone use this method? Water boils at 240 deg F. at 10 psi, seems like it would be a great way to decarb cannabis products. Of course you need a proper container in the pressure cooker to ensure your product stays dry/intact/whatever. Thoughts?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 16, 2019)

mason jar.


----------



## SlownLow86 (Jan 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> mason jar.


Mason jar in a pressure cooker sounds like a good way to blow yourself up... 

The question though (Im assuming we are having a brain storming session here) what _would _you use to keep it dry that wouldn't turn into a bomb or melt? Would it be feasible to decarb it in the pressure cooker and then dry it on a sheet or something? You could use one of those loose leaf tea thingies to hold it. My second question would be is it worth the effort? How would doing it in a pressure cooker be more beneficial and/or more efficient than other methods like the oven? 

I don't have any experience in this arena; Im just playing devils advocate and trying to learn for future endeavors. Plus I love a good brain storming session. Maybe I should have been an engineer... LOL


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 16, 2019)

SlownLow86 said:


> Mason jar in a pressure cooker sounds like a good way to blow yourself up...
> 
> The question though (Im assuming we are having a brain storming session here) what _would _you use to keep it dry that wouldn't turn into a bomb or melt? Would it be feasible to decarb it in the pressure cooker and then dry it on a sheet or something? You could use one of those loose leaf tea thingies to hold it. My second question would be is it worth the effort? How would doing it in a pressure cooker be more beneficial and/or more efficient than other methods like the oven?
> 
> I don't have any experience in this arena; Im just playing devils advocate and trying to learn for future endeavors. Plus I love a good brain storming session. Maybe I should have been an engineer... LOL


Exactly, you have no experience in the area. So why would you tell me what I suggested would blow up? You sterilize mushroom spores in mason jars in a pressure cooker. There’s multiple recipes showing how to decarb in a pressure cooker. It’s actually one of the easiest ways.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 16, 2019)

Actually this idea is really something i hadnt thought about. I was going to get a lift but i will try a pressure cooker first. I have a spare wolfgang puck since i got my instant pot it just hangs around and now its my giant decarber. Hurry up and grow you tent so i can try it out.

And the pressure is not so much it would expode a mason jar out of the pressure cooker. 

In effect it is how the soup companies cook the soup in the cans...IT goes in raw and is put in a giant pressure cooker thing.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 16, 2019)

It's better to decarb at lower temperatures than higher ones due to oxidation to CBN. I also want to capture as many terpenes as possible. I don't even dry my weed out if I'm going to make canna oil. I vacuum seal 4 ounces of freshly harvested/shredded buds in a plastic bag and submerge it in a water bath held at 93F for 2 1/2 hours. Then place the wet decarbed weed in a mason jar, cover with 1 pound of coconut oil and place back in a water bath at 190 F for another two hours. I drain off the oil and use an orange juicer to squeeze the last bit of oil out of the weed.

Here's an article that talks about lower temperature decarb using a 200 degree water bath or as he calls it sous vide.

http://marijuanagrowershq.com/decarboxylation-marijuana-alchemy/


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> mason jar.


mason jars do not blow up in a pressure cooker


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 22, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Actually this idea is really something i hadnt thought about. I was going to get a lift but i will try a pressure cooker first. I have a spare wolfgang puck since i got my instant pot it just hangs around and now its my giant decarber. Hurry up and grow you tent so i can try it out.
> 
> And the pressure is not so much it would expode a mason jar out of the pressure cooker.
> 
> In effect it is how the soup companies cook the soup in the cans...IT goes in raw and is put in a giant pressure cooker thing.


autoclave 

and yeah, it seems like a reasonable way to decarb to me. different pressures will yield different temperatures that water boils at. a good way to control temp with minimal variance.

i use pressure cookers for mushroom substrate all the time, so i started thinking about decarbing cannabis with them. I think i'm going to have to try, and then send to a lab and see how it goes


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 22, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> It's better to decarb at lower temperatures than higher ones due to oxidation to CBN. I also want to capture as many terpenes as possible. I don't even dry my weed out if I'm going to make canna oil. I vacuum seal 4 ounces of freshly harvested/shredded buds in a plastic bag and submerge it in a water bath held at 93F for 2 1/2 hours. Then place the wet decarbed weed in a mason jar, cover with 1 pound of coconut oil and place back in a water bath at 190 F for another two hours. I drain off the oil and use an orange juicer to squeeze the last bit of oil out of the weed.
> 
> Here's an article that talks about lower temperature decarb using a 200 degree water bath or as he calls it sous vide.
> 
> http://marijuanagrowershq.com/decarboxylation-marijuana-alchemy/


thanks for the link. interesting results. i'm wondering why there was so much variance in total THC content though. but it's a good reference point


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 23, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> thanks for the link. interesting results. i'm wondering why there was so much variance in total THC content though. but it's a good reference point


Idk

They didn't do any replications so the experimental error isn't quantified. 

They pretty much say that in their discussion.

THC is lost during oven decarb too. So, I figure its a wash. Lose a little either way.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 24, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Exactly, you have no experience in the area. So why would you tell me what I suggested would blow up? You sterilize mushroom spores in mason jars in a pressure cooker. There’s multiple recipes showing how to decarb in a pressure cooker. It’s actually one of the easiest ways.


With mushrooms you have tiny holes in the lid that are used to innoculate the jar. Those holes allow pressure to escape. If you put a jar thats sealed in a pressure cooker it will blow up if there is any moisture content inside.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 24, 2019)

Also with a pressure cooker you have to let it cool down before opening, this gradual temperature decline will cause more decarboxylation than you may want. You can't do a cold water bath to stop the process.


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 24, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> mason jars do not blow up in a pressure cooker


Ya...people have been using pressure cookers for canning for hundreds of years.

One issue regarding the decarb process is that it's very temp critical so you wouldn't know the exact temp inside. Any pressure cookers have thermometers?
JD


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 24, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Ya...people have been using pressure cookers for canning for hundreds of years.
> 
> One issue regarding the decarb process is that it's very temp critical so you wouldn't know the exact temp inside. Any pressure cookers have thermometers?
> JD


actually, the temperature is directly related to the pressure. you can look up a chart for the temp that water boils at under certain pressures. 10psi, water boils at 240 deg (which is the oven temp most suggest). that's why i wanted to experiment with using the pressure cooker. it's more stable than an oven, because you set the rocker weight to the pressure you want inside the pot. once you get the pressure stable, it's just a factor of time after that!


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 24, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> you can look up a chart for the temp that water boils at under certain pressures.


So you can hear the water boil? Or you just heat it to a certain pressure...and trust that your guage is accurate...
JD


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 24, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> So you can hear the water boil? Or you just heat it to a certain pressure...and trust that your guage is accurate...
> JD


you know the water is boiling by steam exiting the port on the lid of the cooker. make sure your cooker comes with a weighted rocker that has 5, 10, and 15 PSI specified on it (on the right side of the lid in the pic). the weight of the rocker is calibrated to the actual cooker to maintain that pressure. after you see steam flowing heavily from the port, place the rocker on it with the desired psi lined up with the steam port. then adjust your heat accordingly to maintain a steady pressure. the lid also contains a pressure gauge that will tell you where you are at pressure wise (left side of lid).


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 24, 2019)

ShLuby,
Just seems iffy to me. Keeping pressure sometimes requires heat adjustment. Seems like an oven with a good oven thermometer should do the job with fewer variables. You want to keep the product at temperature only for as long as needed to get the job done...to ovoid thc degradation.
JD


----------



## GoingGreen805 (Jan 24, 2019)

SlownLow86 said:


> Mason jar in a pressure cooker sounds like a good way to blow yourself up...
> 
> The question though (Im assuming we are having a brain storming session here) what _would _you use to keep it dry that wouldn't turn into a bomb or melt? Would it be feasible to decarb it in the pressure cooker and then dry it on a sheet or something? You could use one of those loose leaf tea thingies to hold it. My second question would be is it worth the effort? How would doing it in a pressure cooker be more beneficial and/or more efficient than other methods like the oven?
> 
> I don't have any experience in this arena; Im just playing devils advocate and trying to learn for future endeavors. Plus I love a good brain storming session. Maybe I should have been an engineer... LOL


I own a Wolfgang Puk Pressure Oven and it works amazingly well. If you have a vacuum sealer and those heavy-duty .5ml bags or whatever you can find in the store that is food grade and can withstand the heat. So what I do, is put whatever cheap oil i can find that has a high smoking point and find a large square pan that’s about 3” deep. Fill with oil and place into the oven @ 250* f. You do not need to ‘Pressure Cook’ the oil, just get it up to temperature.. then place whatever amount you have into the bag, get it spread as evenly as possible (just make sure there are no large lumps of your plant material) vacuum seal until all air is pulled out. Pull out the oil that is up to temp, place bag into the oil bath (you might need a metal spoon or something to hold it under the surface of the oil decarb for 25-30min, pull everything out, then pour your oil of choice that you’re infusing into a new container, wait until your herb has cooled to room temp, and pour in the oil you want to infuse, not the oil you used to decarb the bag of weed in, but let’s say coconut oil. (Melted). Then what I do is pressure cook that mixture at 205 for about 2-4 hours in a water bath. (Same method as before, but substitute the oil with water. You may have to add water periodically, but not much...). So you’re infusing your oil in a bag but not vacuumed.. I haven’t tried just putting it into the oil to start, this was a friends method and I haven’t strayed too far from the method...


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 24, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> ShLuby,
> Just seems iffy to me. Keeping pressure sometimes requires heat adjustment. Seems like an oven with a good oven thermometer should do the job with fewer variables. You want to keep the product at temperature only for as long as needed to get the job done...to ovoid thc degradation.
> JD


yeah i understand that. i work with pressure cookers a lot in the mushroom business, they're not hard to keep at pressure if you watch them closely for the first 5 minutes.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 24, 2019)

GoingGreen805 said:


> I own a Wolfgang Puk Pressure Oven and it works amazingly well. If you have a vacuum sealer and those heavy-duty .5ml bags or whatever you can find in the store that is food grade and can withstand the heat. So what I do, is put whatever cheap oil i can find that has a high smoking point and find a large square pan that’s about 3” deep. Fill with oil and place into the oven @ 250* f. You do not need to ‘Pressure Cook’ the oil, just get it up to temperature.. then place whatever amount you have into the bag, get it spread as evenly as possible (just make sure there are no large lumps of your plant material) vacuum seal until all air is pulled out. Pull out the oil that is up to temp, place bag into the oil bath (you might need a metal spoon or something to hold it under the surface of the oil decarb for 25-30min, pull everything out, then pour your oil of choice that you’re infusing into a new container, wait until your herb has cooled to room temp, and pour in the oil you want to infuse, not the oil you used to decarb the bag of weed in, but let’s say coconut oil. (Melted). Then what I do is pressure cook that mixture at 205 for about 2-4 hours in a water bath. (Same method as before, but substitute the oil with water. You may have to add water periodically, but not much...). So you’re infusing your oil in a bag but not vacuumed.. I haven’t tried just putting it into the oil to start, this was a friends method and I haven’t strayed too far from the method...


right on. you're not "pressure cooking" anything at 205 though fyi. have you had lab analysis done for your method? do you know how effective it is? I'm a data kind of guy...


----------



## redivider (Jan 29, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> right on. you're not "pressure cooking" anything at 205 though fyi. have you had lab analysis done for your method? do you know how effective it is? I'm a data kind of guy...


decarb curves have been measured with scientifically acceptable results already..

https://greencamp.com/decarboxylation/

^ one of the widely circulated charts.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 29, 2019)

redivider said:


> decarb curves have been measured with scientifically acceptable results already..
> 
> https://greencamp.com/decarboxylation/
> 
> ^ one of the widely circulated charts.


thank you. this makes me think the pressure cooker would be a good fit. 240 for about 20 minutes, the cooker takes time to get up to pressure and then release pressure once its shut off.


----------



## tstick (Mar 4, 2019)

I was thinking about putting some crystalline THCa (99% pure) into a stainless steel measuring cup and covering it with some foil and then placing that into the top (dry) half of a double boiler. The problem is, I have no idea what the exact temperature is inside the top half of the double boiler! I'm afraid it might be lower than the boiling water in the lower half. The other problem is that pure THCa crystal is expensive to experiment with, so I'm trying to collect as much input as to how to decarb it as I can find. And the input is QUITE variable so far!


----------



## OJAE (Mar 10, 2019)

Remember to use fresh lids eash time you put them under pressure


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 11, 2019)

tstick said:


> I was thinking about putting some crystalline THCa (99% pure) into a stainless steel measuring cup and covering it with some foil and then placing that into the top (dry) half of a double boiler. The problem is, I have no idea what the exact temperature is inside the top half of the double boiler! I'm afraid it might be lower than the boiling water in the lower half. The other problem is that pure THCa crystal is expensive to experiment with, so I'm trying to collect as much input as to how to decarb it as I can find. And the input is QUITE variable so far!


If you have access to crystalline thca, is distillate not an option? Its already decarbed and good to go. Its a lot cheaper too.


----------



## cobyda (Mar 11, 2019)

There's likely a way to make it work with a pressure cooker. But it may not be accurate. I'm a big fan of some of the new smart decarb devices that are coming out on the market. They make the whole process as simple as a push of a button. All automated so you don't have to monitor temperature, the time, etc. Put it in, leave for work or errands, come back, enjoy perfected cannabutter/oil

They generally go for $150-$300 but the time savings will provide a worthwhile return in my opinion


----------



## JohnDee (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Hey...if I am making cannabutter for cookies...The cookies baking in the oven are OK. That will decarb...correct?
JD


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 13, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Hi Guys,
> Hey...if I am making cannabutter for cookies...The cookies baking in the oven are OK. That will decarb...correct?
> JD


no. that is not correct. that is how you make unactivated edibles.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Mar 13, 2019)

If the goal is terpene retention during the decarb process then you might use a blanket gas. A nitrogen blanket gas in a pressure cooker to decarb would be ideal. There are also food grade chemicals that can be added to your crude that will lower the temperature at which the carboxyl group is broken I don't want to give away too many secrets but if you do some digging you can find it


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Hi Guys,
> Hey...if I am making cannabutter for cookies...The cookies baking in the oven are OK. That will decarb...correct?
> JD


Just take this bro, youtube has a lot of bullshiet. I am saving you much time at this moment..it's gonna help you!
Good luck man.


----------



## JohnDee (Mar 13, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> no. that is not correct. that is how you make unactivated edibles.


This is totally incorrect. I asked about this because I find it confusing that people double and even triple decarb...seems silly. My strongest batch of cookies (1/2 snickerdoodle would totally stone you) was with decarb in oven only.
JD


----------



## JohnDee (Mar 13, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Just take this bro, youtube has a lot of bullshiet. I am saving you much time at this moment..it's gonna help you!
> Good luck man.
> View attachment 4299414


Thanks dude. I downloaded the graph. I am pretty lazy and prefer to eliminate un-needed steps...
JD


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 13, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> This is totally incorrect. I asked about this because I find it confusing that people double and even triple decarb...seems silly. My strongest batch of cookies (1/2 snickerdoodle would totally stone you) was with decarb in oven only.
> JD


do you notice that graph you referenced to is talking about decarbing buds in a glass container, not buds saturated in fats and oil.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 13, 2019)

besides, any cookie recipe I've ever baked is basically 10-12 minutes at 375F. Thats not nearly enough time even at that heat to decarb it.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi guys,

Pretty neat, decarbing all the time.

Have to admit though, i've never noticed a difference decarbing or not.

Personally i only use leaf. Big fan leaves included. I even use the leaf during veg, and it works all the same.

If i'm being honest, i believe what's lost in many methods today is time cooking.
A 6gallon bucket of leaf, sees me about 250g of butter.
That's blended in a food processor, and simmered for 12hrs+
Cooking for 1.5hrs or whatever, just isn't long enough imho.

While i really like the science behind decarbing, i just haven't really noticed a difference in effect at all.

Apologies for the rant. But suggesting not decarbing your butter then baking, will have minimal effect is simply not true.

I'm pretty interested in these new canna cooking methods, and will tag along.
Good reading.

Cheers.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 13, 2019)

i juts made my first gummies and hopefully decarbed properly... I added some qwiso distillate to coco nut oil and added some soy lecithin and added that to a crock pot on high with water already heated to 190 F. left it there for about 4 ish hours? I think I saw this method posted by someone here before. I have not tried any of the gummies yet and also made them very small and only used about 1.5 G's of distillate. think that debarbed enough?


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Mar 13, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> i juts made my first gummies and hopefully decarbed properly... I added some qwiso distillate to coco nut oil and added some soy lecithin and added that to a crock pot on high with water already heated to 190 F. left it there for about 4 ish hours? I think I saw this method posted by someone here before. I have not tried any of the gummies yet and also made them very small and only used about 1.5 G's of distillate. think that debarbed enough?


Qwiso is not distillate it's hash oil. Did you distill your hash oil to fraction it?


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Mar 13, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> do you notice that graph you referenced to is talking about decarbing buds in a glass container, not buds saturated in fats and oil.


I would be interested in seeing any analytics you may have done to show that baking at 350f for 10mins in a cookie is insufficient for decarb. I think most literature would show that it's plenty


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 14, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> i juts made my first gummies and hopefully decarbed properly... I added some qwiso distillate to coco nut oil and added some soy lecithin and added that to a crock pot on high with water already heated to 190 F. left it there for about 4 ish hours? I think I saw this method posted by someone here before. I have not tried any of the gummies yet and also made them very small and only used about 1.5 G's of distillate. think that debarbed enough?


super impracticle way to do it. decarb your qwiso first, for like 30 minutes. when the bubbles stop, thats when you know its decarbed. then mix your oils/lecithen in with it. For gummies I neer use more than a tablespoon of MCT oil. 


p0opstlnksal0t said:


> I would be interested in seeing any analytics you may have done to show that baking at 350f for 10mins in a cookie is insufficient for decarb. I think most literature would show that it's plenty


sure dude, "think" it can work all day. experience and working with people who have done the same thing have proven to me its not. It may activate *some* of the thc but its certainly not the way to get the most out of it.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 14, 2019)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> Qwiso is not distillate it's hash oil. Did you distill your hash oil to fraction it?


Oh sorry guess I got my terms wrong.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 14, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> super impracticle way to do it. decarb your qwiso first, for like 30 minutes. when the bubbles stop, thats when you know its decarbed. then mix your oils/lecithen in with it. For gummies I neer use more than a tablespoon of MCT oil.
> 
> sure dude, "think" it can work all day. experience and working with people who have done the same thing have proven to me its not. It may activate *some* of the thc but its certainly not the way to get the most out of it.


So just decarb in the oven in a small pyrex dish or something?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 14, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> So just decarb in the oven in a small pyrex dish or something?


I prefer a toaster oven, but yeah, I just use the 4oz mason jars. Keep an eye on it. I go 250 for 30 minutes, but just keep an eye on it, the time is just approx not official or anything


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 14, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I prefer a toaster oven, but yeah, I just use the 4oz mason jars. Keep an eye on it. I go 250 for 30 minutes, but just keep an eye on it, the time is just approx not official or anything


would you then use some kind of edible solvent (coco oil or maybe everclear obviously being very careful with the latter since you have hot oil and very flammable lol) to ensure all that valuable oil gets out of the jar and into the mix of say some candies? Or is it hot enough at that point that it will easily be mixable?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 14, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> would you then use some kind of edible solvent (coco oil or maybe everclear obviously being very careful with the latter since you have hot oil and very flammable lol) to ensure all that valuable oil gets out of the jar and into the mix of say some candies? Or is it hot enough at that point that it will easily be mixable?


I decarb. Add my MCT oil and lecithin, turn down to like 100, stir and let it chill and meld while I’m getting the rest of my shit ready. Then just use a micro silicone spatula to get damn near every last drop out.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 14, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I decarb. Add my MCT oil and lecithin, turn down to like 100, stir and let it chill and meld while I’m getting the rest of my shit ready. Then just use a micro silicone spatula to get damn near every last drop out.


Thanks for the insight man!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 14, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Thanks for the insight man!


No problem. Dm ifnyou got any more questions. It’s been a long while since I used that method since all I cook with is distillate and raw terpenes now. Saves SO much time and energy


----------



## tstick (Mar 14, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> If you have access to crystalline thca, is distillate not an option? Its already decarbed and good to go. Its a lot cheaper too.


Distillate....Can you define exactly what you mean by distillate? Thanks!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 14, 2019)

tstick said:


> Distillate....Can you define exactly what you mean by distillate? Thanks!


my guess is a product that was already produced using heat and pressure so therefore is already decarbed?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 14, 2019)

Yup, generally a concentrate that is further refined. It is already activated and does not need to be decarb due to it being converted during the distillation process. The distillate I use is around 93% thc.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Mar 14, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> sure dude, "think" it can work all day. experience and working with people who have done the same thing have proven to me its not. It may activate *some* of the thc but its certainly not the way to get the most out of it.


There's plenty of analytics out there showing d9 conversion to d8 and CBD to CBN oxidation when "over decarbed" I would think decarbing first then using said oil again during a baking scenario at 350f for 10 mins minimum would catalyze a good chunk of thc and cbd to their oxidized forms. We see it all the time when turning hash oil into distillate.


----------



## tstick (Mar 14, 2019)

Does CBD also need to be decarbed in the same way as THCa?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 15, 2019)

tstick said:


> Does CBD also need to be decarbed in the same way as THCa?


I don't believe so.


----------



## Adamlament1992 (Nov 12, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> right on. you're not "pressure cooking" anything at 205 though fyi. have you had lab analysis done for your method? do you know how effective it is? I'm a data kind of guy...


I know this thread is a little older, I use an insta-pot electronic pressure cooker and I have had pretty great results.
I’ve tried a few different ways, all in a mason jar. First, I’ve put the cured material in a jar by itself and ran it for 45 minutes at 240F. Then, I waited for almost 3 hrs for pressure release and cooling. Afterward, I mixed decarbed bud with coconut oil and repeated the steps. Super potent results. I strained the oil through a cheesecloth and placed in capsules. A “00” capsule (about one ml) would be enough to scare an edible newbie away and the buzz would last me for at least five hours from peak. There was definitely a “come up” period and never really a “come down” period because it wouldn’t wear off before I went to bed. A second way was to place the chopped bud and oil together in the jar before decarb and then run the pressure cooker for a 90 minute period and the results were similar, if not equal in potency.


----------



## Nizza (Nov 12, 2019)

i use an ardent nova decarber for my edibles and it gets the job done easy peasy








Nova Decarboxylator | Activate THC & CBD | Ardent Cannabis


The Nova Decarboxylator is our flagship unit that fully activates THC & CBD in your favorite bud. It's odorless, mess-free & easy to use. Get it today!




ardentcannabis.com




I grow for fun and enjoy using every last bit for all sorts of edibles and hash and whatnot. I like this product because it fully activates your stuff without wasting it, but can only do a little at a time


----------



## mcannabis (Feb 27, 2020)

What do you think would be the best method to make edible brownies without decarb? (Temp & time?)


----------



## Renfro (Feb 27, 2020)

mcannabis said:


> What do you think would be the best method to make edible brownies without decarb? (Temp & time?)








BEST from scratch canna brownies


My basic brownie recipe is from a 1957 Betty Crocker cookbook. Old school, from scratch and awesome. It calls for shortening. Ingredients List 2 ounces unsweetened bakers chocolate 1/3 cup of cannabis infused shortening 1 cup sugar 2 eggs 3/4 cup sifted all purpose flour 1/2 tsp baking powder...



www.rollitup.org


----------

